
Market price for developers at startups? - wwq222

======
wwq222
Hi, I'm thinking about joining a former YC company, and it just so happens
that this company is the first startup that I've seriously considered, so I
don't have many data points for comparison. I could spend the next 3 months
interviewing with other startups and collect data points, but I'm thinking
there's got to be a smarter (and faster) way. Therefore, if anyone can offer
any advice on what's the market price for a strong mid level developer at a VC
funded ~10 employee startup nowadays, that would greatly help me out.

In fact, the only part I'm concerned about is the equity offer. Right now I'm
being offered ~.5%. Is that even in the correct ballpark for a company of this
size?

Sorry if I'm breaking any unspoken laws or courtesies by asking a question
like this, but it's one of the few ways to get context for my offer within 48
hours...

Thanks!

Will Qian wwq222@gmail.com

~~~
rms
Seems pretty reasonable. They're paying you market/above market salary?

~~~
wwq222
Thanks for the replies - Yea salary is reasonable for the area. If you've got
any other advice on things to consider while choosing a startup, please let me
know (either here on drop me a line at wwq222@gmail.com). Thanks!

------
petesmithy
that's reasonable equity, and the salary shouldn't be too much of an issue so
long as it's market or near-market. i feel like anyone working for a pre-
revenue but funded startup (i.e. one with a finite runway) shouldn't have a
problem taking a below-market-rate salary if they're happy with the stock
they're getting, because of course if the money runs out too soon a bit of
extra money in the savings account isn't much reward for the months / years of
startup hours..

------
prakash
Check question #1: <http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/03/nine_questions_.html>

------
davidu
That equity stake is appropriate.

